# H. Upmann (D.R.) No. 100 Robusto Cigar Review - Solid



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Nice simple stick. Mellow cedar and tobacco taste throughout. A bit of pepper through my nose. The cap is too darn small. I'm not a surgeon, so I h...

Read the full review here: H. Upmann (D.R.) No. 100 Robusto Cigar Review - Solid


----------

